# Got Varaderos



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Randy for the beautiful frogs! I love them! so here are the my new minions! These are not too great photos, will update when I get home.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hooray!! So is that you in the background? You look so...excited.
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I was caught off guard having a staring contest with the other one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look beautiful! Can't wait to see them in their new home


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Did you get these at the White Plains show today? I thought I saw some young kid buying these and the guy screaming after you that they are not a good first frog haha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pssshh, vivlover did his homework


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup that was me saying to my self I HAVE BEEN RESEARCHING FOR FREAKING YEARS! but i didnt get them from him though I got them from randies friend who brought them up.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw that every person that walked by would take a peek at the cup. I proply saw tons of people on here but didnt even no it. 

I also strongly dislike the people who buy the frogs and are clueless. I saw somebody infront of me asking wow there beautiful how much? he says the Price... What!?!?... How long do they live?..... 15 yrs.....Bro I dont got the responsibilty. I just said to my self stop wasting his time!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad you got the frogs you really wanted. Your first frogs should be something you love, IMO.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

^totaly agree I am sitting right next to them they are true characters. One was on the leaf staring at me the other one is climbing a stick! You should get some you no!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your so lucky your first PDF is one I look sooooooooooooooo forward to getting someday. Enjoy them. Can't wait to see better pics.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me tell you these guys are bold, everytime I look in the tank I see at least one hopping around getting a bit to eat. The reason I can't get good pics is because the glass has alot of condensation.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

FINALLY!!!

I'm glad you decided on these. They are very bold and have a really sweet little cricket call. I used to want to have Fantasticus, but now that Mark has brought us the Varadero, I am perfectly satisfied with these.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

One of the frogs I have not seen for a couple of hours is that normal?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, that's normal. Don't worry yet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There will be times you may not see one for days. 
Doug


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine tend to be out in the early moring and again at "dusk". They like a good hand-misting and will often come out and call after I mist. Otherwise, they will be hiding-out.

Richard.



vivlover10 said:


> One of the frogs I have not seen for a couple of hours is that normal?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice ! 

Good luck with them and here's to a frog room _full_ of vivs in a few years !


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Viv, I too purchased some Veraderos back in November as my first PDF. Since then I've been totally captivated by them. I stare into their vivarium each and every time I walk into my room. Since then I've built my second vivarium and I'm letting it grow in for a little while before I pick up my second pair of frogs! Enjoy your veraderos.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Very nice! Don't get paranoid about not seeing them. Many frogs are bold when you first get them and when they settle down you may not see them as much. I used get worried too when I didn't see my frogs for a while. I have a have a friend that had a pair of cayo's sold them and several days later found a 4-5 month old baby he didn't know was in there. Moral of the story is they can hide very well and there is no need to freak out.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Same here. Recently, I hadn't seen my Veradero's in a long time (2 weeks) and I tore apart their viv and a couple of broms. Needless to say, they are fine and I have 3 tads about a month away from being froglets....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

found the other one!!! I actully saw the one a brom hunting a fly and then saw an orange dot in one of the side leaves. turns out it was the little guy looking at me.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Enjoy! Better photos- 
































































And my personal favorite.....


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice frogs Rob, thanks for posting more pictures. Your setup looks great as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love it Rob! He's peeking up over that brom..."What the heck's in that cave?"
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Great to see them in their new home


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, every time I look by I can't resist looking in! I saw the bidding one out and about.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking they might be my first frogs too. haha. They're so beautiful. I always research like freaking mad before i buy anything, It's been two years since i first started researching them and it's about time i get a dart! And if you don't mind me asking how old are you?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am 12 turning 13 soon. Yeah they are beautiful and so energetic when they don't see me so they hop and hop away till I get home and then move a little. They already found there territories so I no where to find them. The only thing I would say is go somewhere to see them before you build the viv. They are tiny!!! Mine are still young so they got some growing to do.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Hah that's really funny that we met cause i'm turning 13 this summer. Yeah they sound super tiny! Apparently R. Benedicta are the biggest and they only get up to an inch, it's crazy. So how much did they cost?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They coated me 160 for the 2, but the usual price range for these guys are 75-100 each. But I have seen some go as low as 60. I got mine from Randy at the local show so I didn't have to pay the shipping.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

nice! how big are they compared to, say, a penny?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They are a little bigger than half the size of a penny! Like I said they are tiny! But cute!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea Veradero froglets are pretty darn small. Not as small as escudo though. Hell my 2 Month old Varadero froglets are bigger than my escudo's


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey demonic, do you know if you'll have froglets available by the time summer comes around?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

curlykid said:


> Hey demonic, do you know if you'll have froglets available by the time summer comes around?


Im sure I will but I am leary about shipping.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> Hey demonic, do you know if you'll have froglets available by the time summer comes around?


I hope you don't mean Escudos. Escudos are not a good first frog even if you do as much research as Vivlover did.
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha very funny, I don't think he was refering to them. Doug has max decided his larger frog yet?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a little jealous, Rob. I have been in the hobby longer than you've been alive, but you timed your entrance to be just the right time. Before Mark Pepper started breeding the Varaderos, the just weren't available and (I think) they are just about the "biggest" thing to come along in a while.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Hahahahaha very funny, I don't think he was refering to them. Doug has max decided his larger frog yet?


Rob, he changes his mind every week! Kind of like someone else here I've spoken with once or twice!  That's ok though, he's got time, No way it will happen before summer. The glass business is sooo slow in the winter! I need to hire some kids to chuck rocks with my business card tied to it!!  JK
Hey, by the time your Varaderos are reaching maturity, hopefully we will be producing a few. If you end up with two of the same sex, maybe we can help out with a trade. Our first two eggs are about ready to transport!
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> i need to hire some kids to chuck rocks with my business card tied to it!!


lmao


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah i was referring to Varaderos.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> yeah i was referring to Varaderos.


Whew! (wiping the sweat from my brow!) Ok, better. Varaderos, or any thumbnail, is still not the best first frog but it can be done with enough research. Some people are going to say not to do it, but there are some of us that will support imitators (Varadero or other) as a first frog if you take your time and do it right. 
Doug


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

They where my first frog...but then again I fail to see the difficulty associated with any of the frogs that I have. Coming from a reefing background this all is very relaxed and low maintenance. I could see Escudo frog-lets possibly being rather difficult if you don't have a well established micro-fauna. My Pumilio's have yet to reproduce unfortunately though.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks D3monic it's comforting to hear this is low maintenance compared to reefing because i'm so ready to tear down my tank. haha what are the feeding habits of these guys? Do they know when they're being fed and come down and eat? Or do you just sprinkle flies in and the frogs hunt when they want?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> thanks D3monic it's comforting to hear this is low maintenance compared to reefing because i'm so ready to tear down my tank. haha what are the feeding habits of these guys? Do they know when they're being fed and come down and eat? Or do you just sprinkle flies in and the frogs hunt when they want?


It seems a lot of us old reefers turn to frogs later. Feeding habits are, "sprinkle flies in and the frogs hunt when they want". Pretty much only the bigger frogs come running for the dinner bell.
Doug


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

looking at my tank, i'm like, man why didn't i get dart frogs sooner. I mean the whole setup for the frogs will be less than a $600, i and my parents have invested thousands into the tank. It's doing great but i can't keep up anymore, i haven't tested in almost six months, every time i look into the tank something has been stung, snails are all over the sand ( I love wrasses, but MAN!), my $100 purple monster frag browned out, or some outlandish algae popped up out of nowhere. It's rewarding, but some days i just want it gone. and one plus about dart frogs, YOU DON'T HAVE TO CLEAN THEIR POOP!!! i read this and heard "hallelujah!" humming in the back of my head. After reading about dart frogs a few years ago i was like, ehh i don't think so. Now that i have all of this responsibility, it sounds like a breeze. Believe me, im not just another impulse buying idiot. i do my research obsessively before getting into the next hobby, and i surprised a lot of experienced keepers with my skill when i started in the reefing hobby. I'm sure as heck i won't let anyone down this time. Thanks everyone for answering my questions so quickly. Expect a build post this summer or maybe sooner...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Things can be very relaxed with dart frogs, until one of your frogs gets sick (or worse, someone sells you a sick frog), and you don't know what it is or if it will kill your whole collection. Dart frog medicine is, by far, the most difficult part of the hobby if one is trying to be a competent breeder.

Just my opinion, of course, Richard.



D3monic said:


> They where my first frog...but then again I fail to see the difficulty associated with any of the frogs that I have. Coming from a reefing background this all is very relaxed and low maintenance. I could see Escudo frog-lets possibly being rather difficult if you don't have a well established micro-fauna. My Pumilio's have yet to reproduce unfortunately though.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Perhaps this is true...then again just like with fish everyone should QT new arrivals and treat as needed. I went through this with my wild caught pipefish when introducing them in with my seahorses. Pancure treatments for worms for several weeks and lots of monitoring for health issues. 

I admit when i first got my frogs I was not aware of fecal testing so it was several months after they had already been in viv before I got scared after reading all the horror stories I had mine tested. Thankfully they came back clean but it could of been a disaster. ...speaking of which I think its about time for anual testing of my collection to ensure nothing has been introduced some how. 

Not to hijack your thread vivlover.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

UPDATE!!!














































Very lovely frogs.


----------

